
Introducing the app.json Application Manifest - DanielRibeiro
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2014/5/22/introducing_the_app_json_application_manifest
======
Dorian-Marie
This is amazing!

`"postdeploy": "bundle exec rake db:migrate"`

I can't believe how long I worked without that.

